# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Un gran pacto contra la dependencia energética

## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_1/Tes


*España no podrá prescindir de la nuclear a medio plazo pese a ser líder en renovables - Se confirma la insostenibilidad del modelo*

Admitido que la herencia nuclear es siempre perturbadora: residuos a enfriar durante décadas y a almacenar durante siglos, nadie del sector piensa, hoy por hoy, que la combinación óptima de viento (eólica), sol (termosolar, fotovoltaica), agua (hidráulica) y gas (menos contaminante en CO2 que el crudo) permitirá a medio plazo prescindir de la nuclear. "A medio plazo, la apuesta es seguir con las nucleares.
..................................................

Sobrevivir energéticamente exigirá optimizar la eficiencia en la compra, el transporte, el refinado, la generación, la distribución y el consumo y obligará a modificar la mezcla energética (la combinación porcentual de los diferentes combustibles que quemamos y que en 2010, fue el 47% de productos petrolíferos, el 23,4% de gas natural, 12,1% nuclear, 11,2% renovables y 6,2% carbón).

----------


## ben-amar

REPORTAJE
600.000 espejos al sol de Granada
Entra en funcionamiento la mayor térmica solar de Europa, capaz de generar electricidad de día y de noche - La superficie equivale a 210 campos de fútbol

MALEN RUIZ DE ELVIRA - Granada - 19/10/2011

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/futur...lpepifut_1/Tes

----------


## Luján

> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_1/Tes
> 
> 
> *España no podrá prescindir de la nuclear a medio plazo pese a ser líder en renovables - Se confirma la insostenibilidad del modelo*
> 
> Admitido que la herencia nuclear es siempre perturbadora: residuos a enfriar durante décadas y a almacenar durante siglos, nadie del sector piensa, hoy por hoy, que la combinación óptima de viento (eólica), sol (termosolar, fotovoltaica), agua (hidráulica) y gas (menos contaminante en CO2 que el crudo) permitirá a medio plazo prescindir de la nuclear. "A medio plazo, la apuesta es seguir con las nucleares.
> ..................................................
> 
> Sobrevivir energéticamente exigirá optimizar la eficiencia en la compra, el transporte, el refinado, la generación, la distribución y el consumo y obligará a modificar la mezcla energética (la combinación porcentual de los diferentes combustibles que quemamos y que en 2010, fue el 47% de productos petrolíferos, el 23,4% de gas natural, 12,1% nuclear, 11,2% renovables y 6,2% carbón).



Esto ya lo dije yo en este foro y me echaron los perros encima.

----------


## comizo

Que a medio plazo haya que seguir contando con la nuclear es algo normal. Son muchos años, más bien décadas poniendo trabas a la investigación en renovables.

 La energías renovables seguirán evolucionando a medio plazo consiguiendo resultados sorprendentes, porque no queda otra.

Un automovil de los que fabricaba Ford al principio, eran una patata y consumían como una locomotora, el peor de los coches actuales es 1.000.000 de veces más eficiente. Según se han adaptado los motores a la Euro III,IV,V, y ya algunos a la VI, la eficiencia en reducción de emisiones, mayor potencia y menor consumo, ha sido impresionante.

Por lo tanto, en renovables, al menos será igual, y más ahora teniendo volcados en serio a Alemanes y japoneses en su investigación a la hora de contar con recursos económicos.

 Pienso que si cada edificio tuviera sus colectores para ACS en la terraza o tejado, su precio se reduciría enormemente y el ahorro sería muy importante. En otras cosas se podría hacer igual, la minieólica, la picohydro, etc... soluciones que van sumando kw poco a poco y que sumándolas es un tremendo ahorra. Incluso existen miniturbinas para colocar en las tuberías entrantes de agua de comunidades que consiguen rendimientos importantes con producciones que pueden sostener un importante % del consumo de esas casas.

 Pero como en todo, el gran cambio vendrá dado por la tremenda escasez o el aumento insostenible del petroleo y del gas.
Cuando eso ocurra, es cuando nos pondremos las pilas, y nos lamentaremos de haber perdido décadas, todo propiciado por los intereses de unos pocos que manejan influencia y gobiernos a su antojo, que incluso son capaces de matar líderes a los que han sistenido y poner otro títere para mantener unos años más de suministro y de intereses económicos.

 Es una triste y cruda realidad, pero desgraciadamente es así.

----------


## ben-amar

> Esto ya lo dije yo en este foro y me echaron los perros encima.


Ahora veran cuanta razon tenias, mas vale tarde que nunca




> Que a medio plazo haya que seguir contando con la nuclear es algo normal. Son muchos años, más bien décadas poniendo trabas a la investigación en renovables.
> 
>  La energías renovables seguirán evolucionando a medio plazo consiguiendo resultados sorprendentes, porque no queda otra.
> 
> Un automovil de los que fabricaba Ford al principio, eran una patata y consumían como una locomotora, el peor de los coches actuales es 1.000.000 de veces más eficiente. Según se han adaptado los motores a la Euro III,IV,V, y ya algunos a la VI, la eficiencia en reducción de emisiones, mayor potencia y menor consumo, ha sido impresionante.
> 
> Por lo tanto, en renovables, al menos será igual, y más ahora teniendo volcados en serio a Alemanes y japoneses en su investigación a la hora de contar con recursos económicos.
> 
>  Pienso que si cada edificio tuviera sus colectores para ACS en la terraza o tejado, su precio se reduciría enormemente y el ahorro sería muy importante. En otras cosas se podría hacer igual, la minieólica, la picohydro, etc... soluciones que van sumando kw poco a poco y que sumándolas es un tremendo ahorra. Incluso existen miniturbinas para colocar en las tuberías entrantes de agua de comunidades que consiguen rendimientos importantes con producciones que pueden sostener un importante % del consumo de esas casas.
> ...


Tienes toda la razon pero no creas que los amos de las nuevas tecnologias seran distintos. seran los mismos que ahora poseen el petroleo y el gas

----------

